# الرجاء المساعدة..في حساب شحنة الفران الصهر ,



## ريكارد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

نحتاج برنامج تنفيذي عن حساب الشحنة-شحنة المواد- في أفران الصهر..
الرجاء المساعدة وبالسرعة القسوى...:80:


----------



## ريكارد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

ياجماعة اللي بيعرف شي برنامج عن حساب الشحنة ياريت يفيدنا......:85:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

افران الصهر كثيرة ومتنوعة ما هو المطلوب اذكره والأخوان مايقصروا ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## ريكارد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أحتاج برنامج تنفيذي عن حساب الشحنة(شحنة المواد الداخلة في أفران الصهر)..
يعني أنا أدخل كمية كل عنصر من العناصر وأطلب منه حساب نسبة هذا العنصر في المصهور الناتج عن عملية الصهر...
الرجاء الرد السريع ممن لديه معلومات حول الموضوع...:3: :80:


----------

